# Ashes Francis - Rest In Peace my sweet girl "Big Love"



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

I wanted to share that our sweet 12 year old Golden (mix), passed last month on 9/17. It seems 11.5 years old to her just shy of turning 12, our girl just rapidly "aged" and quality of life went down fast. Of course all the signs, some harder to notice than others. Quality of life was rapidly on the decline. On 9/16, she collapsed while walking (a usual short "Ashes friendly walk) and couldn't finish the walk with my husband, our boy Tucker (below), my son and their dog Sarge. We had to carry her home. After an immediate vet visit, we knew what we should do. With my son oddly enough being in town for a visit, we arranged her euthanasia so he could be with her, too. I sang her song to her "you are my sunshine" while she laid her head in our lap (my son and I stayed with her through her passing). Our girl had an amazing life, she traveled all over the country, planes, cars, buses. Oceans and lakes and so much more. We miss her dearly and Tucker was a little lost for a bit. There is a void, now. But we are so blessed to have 12 full and healthy years with her. Beyond blessed.

RIP our sweet "big love".


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm very sorry for your loss of Ashes.

Godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm so sorry. She looks so sweet in the pictures.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> I'm very sorry for your loss of Ashes.
> 
> Godspeed sweet girl.


thank you <3


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

What a beautiful sweet face. I'm so sorry that you lost Ashes.


----------



## TuckersMamma (Aug 8, 2019)

Deborus12 said:


> What a beautiful sweet face. I'm so sorry that you lost Ashes.


thank you - omg yes she had the pretties little face <3


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Ashes. She looked like such a sweet girl in your photos.


----------



## chelseah (Dec 8, 2020)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet girl. She is beautiful in your photo of her.


----------



## whemtp (Oct 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of Ashes. What a wonderful life filled with cherished memories you had together.


----------

